# Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-shot RX



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2015)

```
<em>New Compact RX100 IV and High-Zoom RX10 II Models Boast World’s First Stacked 1.0 type CMOS sensor with a DRAM memory chip, 40x Super Slow Motion Capture, 4K Video Shooting, High-speed Anti-Distortion Shutter and more</em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, Jun. 10, 2015 –</strong> Sony – a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer<span class="green">1</span> – has today announced two of the most advanced, versatile Cyber-shot cameras ever to come to market, the compact RX100 IV (model DSC-RX100M4) and high-zoom RX10 II (model DSC-RX10M2) cameras.</p>
<p>The two new models both feature the world’s first 1.0″ type stacked Exmor RS CMOS sensor<span class="green">2</span> with advanced signal processing and an attached DRAM memory chip. The high speed signal processing and DRAM memory chip work together to enable more than 5x faster readout of image data<span class="green">3</span> and are responsible for a variety of standout features that have previously been available in only a select few professional-level video cameras. These impressive capabilities include 40x super slow motion video capture at up to 960 fps<span class="green">4</span>,<span class="green">5</span>, an ultra-fast Anti-Distortion Shutter with a maximum speed of 1/32000 second, high resolution 4K movie shooting<span class="green">6</span> and more.</p>
<p>“Utilizing Sony’s decades of expertise in digital imaging, we’ve made it possible for everyday customers to enjoy a professional imaging experience with the new RX100 IV and RX10 II cameras. With the power of the world’s first 1.0-type Stacked CMOS sensor packed into a compact, portable body, these new cameras bring the excitement and creativity of high frame rate shooting, 4K recording and a variety of other pro-quality features to a whole new audience.”said Kimio Maki, Senior General Manager of Digital Imaging Business Group for Sony Corporation.</p>
<p>Kelly Davis, Vice President of Digital Imaging for Sony North America, added “The new RX100 IV and RX10 II models make a strong statement for Sony, as they break through all existing boundaries of compact cameras and will allow professionals, hobbyists and enthusiasts to capture images and video that they never before thought were possible.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Up to 40x Super Slow Motion Shooting</strong>

A first for Sony consumer cameras, the new RX100 IV and RX10 II both have the ability to record super slow-motion video at up to 40x slower than the standard rate, allowing users to capture and replay fleeting moments of action with incredible detail, resolution and clarity.</p>
<p>Prior to shooting, users will have the ability to choose among 960fps, 480fps and 240 fps frame rates and among 60p, 30p and 24p playback formats<span class="green">4</span>,<span class="green">5</span> to optimize the recording to fit the speed of the moving subject, with the option to use the movie record button as a ‘start trigger’ to begin recording once button is pressed or ‘end trigger’ to record footage up until the button is pressed. The ‘end trigger’ mode lets shooting begin 2 to 4 seconds before the movie button is pressed, enabling shooters to capture the decisive moment with much more consistency and accuracy. For reference, two seconds of movie footage shot at 960 fps and 24p would take about 80 seconds to play back.</p>
<p><strong>High Speed Shutter, High Speed Shooting</strong>

The impressive speed and power of the 1.0″ type stacked Exmor RS CMOS sensor with an attached DRAM chip allows the new RX100IV and RX10 II to perform exceptionally well while capturing fast-moving subjects. Specifically, it’s fast processing capability results in continuous speeds at up to 16 fps on the RX100 IV and up to 14 fps on the RX10 II for an extended period of time.</p>
<p>Additionally, the ultra-fast readout of the image sensor is responsible for the high speed Anti-Distortion Shutter (maximum speed of 1/32000 second), which allow the new cameras to capture sharp, crystal clear images with a wide open aperture at brightness levels up to EV197. It also minimizes the “rolling shutter” effect commonly experienced with fast moving subjects. This allows photographers and videographers to capture beautiful content with sharply focused subjects and defocused backgrounds under some of the most difficult, bright lighting conditions.</p>
<p><strong>High Precision Direct 4K Movie Recording</strong>

The new RX100IV and RX10 II models are the first Cyber-shot cameras to offer the advantages of 4K (QFHD 3840×2160) movie recording<span class="green">6</span>. The cameras utilize full pixel readout without pixel binning to ensure that all the finer details of 4K video are captured with minimal moire and ‘jaggies’. These high-quality results are achieved through use of the XAVC S codec, which records video at a high data rate of 100 Mbps during 4K recording and 50 Mbps during full HD shooting<span class="green">6</span>.</p>
<p>The capacity for shooting 4K differs slightly on each of the two cameras, as the more professionally styled RX10 II can shoot 4K video at extended lengths (up to 29 minutes in the US), while the more casual, pocket-friendly RX100 IV can shoot 4K clips at up to about 5 minutes in length. Additional professional caliber video features on both of the new cameras include Picture Profile, S-Log2/S-Gamut, and more.

Both cameras also have advanced dual video recording functionality, allowing shooters to capture 16.8 MP still images during 4K video recording in any of 11 different composition patterns simply by pressing the shutter button.</p>
<p><strong>Versatility in Design, High Speed AF</strong>

The new RX100 IV maintains the compact, pocket-sized design of the RX100 family, and has a ZEISS® Vario-Sonnar T* 24-70mm (35mm equivalent) F1.8-F2.8 lens, while the new RX10 II maintains the same body design as the original RX10 and has a ZEISS® Vario-Sonnar T* 24-200mm (35mm equivalent) F2.8 lens.

Each of the cameras is equipped with a new high-contrast XGA OLED Tru-Finder™ with approximately 2.35 million dots of resolution, ensuring true-to-life image preview and playback functionality. The RX100 IV maintains the convenient retractable EVF with ZEISS® T* coating from the RX100 III model that debuted last year.</p>
<p>Both of the two new models feature an upgraded Fast Intelligent AF system that enables high-speed, high-precision contrast detection of a moving subject in as little as 0.09 seconds8. Sony’s proprietary AF algorithm allows them to recognize and lock-in on a subject with a simple half-press of the shutter button at a much more efficient rate compared to previous models. The new cameras are also Wi-Fi® and NFC™ compatible and can access Sony’s growing range of PlayMemories Camera Applications. Learn more at www.sony.net/pmca.</p>
<p>Aesthetically, both of the new models feature a variety of customizable controls and buttons to fit any shooter’s style. The RX10 II adds dust and moisture resistance as well.</p>
<p>There is also a new stylish soft carrying case for, model LCS-RXG, that has been introduced. Made of quality natural leather and available in brown and black colors, it is an ideal complement to the sleek designs of all the RX100 series cameras including the new RX100 IV model.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The new Sony Cyber-shot RX100 IV(model DSC-RX100M4) compact and RX10 II (model DSC-RX10M2) high-zoom camera will be available this July for about $1000 and $1300, respectively. Pre-sales for each model will begin on June 17th.</p>
<p>The new cameras and all compatible accessories will be sold at a www.store.sony.com and variety of Sony authorized dealers nationwide.</p>
<p>A variety of exclusive stories and exciting new content shot with the new RX cameras and other high-end Sony imaging products can be found at www.sony.com/alpha, Sony’s new community site built to educate, inspire and showcase all fans and customers of Sony imaging products.</p>
<p>The new content will also be posted directly at global sites www.youtube.com/c/imagingbySony and www.sony.net/product/di_photo_gallery for a full preview of video and still images shot with the new Sony Cyber-shot RX models.</p>
<p>For access to all of the latest Sony camera news on twitter, follow #SonyCamera.</p>
```


----------



## msm (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

Good to see stacked sensors growing bigger, looking forward to the day we get stacked FF sensors.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

Well done Sony. If only Canon could show a bit of vision, even a smidge


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

Really looking forward to playing with the RX 100 Mark IV. Not cheap, but an attractive bundle.

Do we have the full measurements etc. has it got a little fatter from the Mark III?

I find the 5 mins at 4K video interesting. Does that mean you can shoot 5 mins, it stops and you can start recording again.

Will be looking forward to the reviews of this little gem. Not much out there that can deliver this much and still get it to fit in your suit jacket pocket or the front pocket of your jeans without any discomfort.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

Damn I was hoping I wouldn't be tempted. I always wanted to do super slow motion.
I was interested in getting a RX100 III when the RX 100 IV came out but the RX100 IV looks promising.
I'll just have to pretend I never saw this.
I wish Canon would compete in this segment.
Really the GXX series should have got smaller and better to compete with this.
A pocketable good camera is an attractive proposition for people with a lot of big camera gear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

No one told Sony that P&S prices are dropping like a rock? They have significantly increased the prices.

The cameras sound nice, but, except for a few enthusiasts, camera buyers in the US go for size and price.


Those entry level Canon and Nikon DSLR's at lower prices will take most of the sales as usual.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No one told Sony that P&S prices are dropping like a rock? They have significantly increased the prices.
> 
> The cameras sound nice, but, except for a few enthusiasts, camera buyers in the US go for size and price.
> 
> ...



The RX100 series sold very well, even with the P&S market bombing. There is still a market for the high end P&S style cameras.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > No one told Sony that P&S prices are dropping like a rock? They have significantly increased the prices.
> ...



I agree, especially high-end quality _*and*_ pocketable cameras like the RX100 series. There is very little, if anything, that can compete with the RX100 Mark IV (even III) and be genuinely pocketable.

I am really looking forward to comparing dimensions and seeing for myself just what improvements they have made to the sensor and FPS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Tugela said:


> Well done Sony. If only Canon could show a bit of vision, even a smidge



I'm not sure a $1000 point-and-shoot camera is in line with Canon's vision. 

Still, I remain interested in the RX100 line.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Tugela said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > No one told Sony that P&S prices are dropping like a rock? They have significantly increased the prices.
> ...


Can you supply any sales info/ How many sold for $1000? I've searched for sales data, but found none. The Yen is severely devalued, so the price in Yen for these must be scaring dedicated Japanese buyers away as well.

The RX100 IV is competing with as G7X which sells for $650, or even $500 if ordered from ebay. It sounds more advanced, but how many, other than a relatively few enthusiasts and the dedicated Sony buyers (If there are any left) will appreciate the difference. Certainly, the short zoom range is a huge drawback, it does not cover any of the standard portrait focal lengths. The RX10 with its 24-200mm equivalent zoom seems more interesting to me, but its priced at $1300??

At those prices, Sony will not reach many high end P&S buyers when they are sitting next to something that's more usable with a proper focal length zoom for $650. That is what keeps Canon doing so well, they gauge the larger consumer market and undersell the competition. If Sony were selling those cameras for $699, they could sell a ton of them, but they want to just sell to a few who will pay twice the price.

I wonder if Best Buy, which is one of the really high volume sellers will even want to put one next to a G7X. They offer the RX100 III for $799, so its competitive.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Can you supply any sales info/ How many sold for $1000? I've searched for sales data, but found none.



No sales data can exist for what you asked as it is not even out yet. It comes out on the 17th, I believe.

Hopefully, it won't be too long until one is in a shop near me so I can go and have a look.

The reason I am interested, is I am looking for the best quality *truly pocketable * camera that I can fit in a suit jacket or trouser pocket or with me when I am cycling.

The RX100 has been a success thus far, whether the Mark IV continues that at the elevated price tag only time will tell. As it has 4K video, I would not be surprised to see RX100 Mark I buyers, perhaps II and even maybe III buying one.


----------



## candc (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Sony. If only Canon could show a bit of vision, even a smidge
> ...



Now that this new one has been announced I would expect some deals coming on the rx100iii. Its a nice camera to take along on non photography outings.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

I'm sure alot of people would baulk at a $1000 compact but I think this one is a bit special.
Sony have a nice niche position here.
Nobody else has as good a camera is such a small packet.
It's main competitor is the LX100 Lumix.
I've no data but I'd say the RX100 series have sold very well for them.
They are in every airport shop in Europe.
Anyone I know who has one loves it (every version so far). 
It's all about the size and quality for that size.
People mad into taking photographs (as opposed to taking about gear) want to have a good camera handy at all times. That's why the GXX range was successful initially but Canon didn't develop on reducing size to a pocketable size. Sony have done that.


----------



## Tugela (Jun 12, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Sure. This is Sony's most recent data:







As you can see, sales of both ILCs and compacts are decreasing, but Sony's sales are increasing. So someone is loosing significant market share, and those "someone" are likely Canon and Nikon. Probably mostly Nikon, I think they are currently in the process of being obliterated.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

Good sales graphs.
I wonder if the increase is small compared to Canon Sales.
They might be good increases in terms of Sony sales.
All the innovation seems to be coming from Sony. 
I think they represent a significant threat to Canon and Nikon unless its actually killing them financially to grow their market share.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*



Hector1970 said:


> I think they represent a significant threat to Canon and Nikon unless its actually killing them financially to grow their market share.



Some years ago they came out with some of the first super slim (but also super powerful and well spec'd) laptops on the planet. The Sony Vaio Z series. They were very popular with people that wanted power and top specs in a very light and slim laptop. 

They ended up selling that line off a few months ago. Shame really.

I do believe the camera division is different, but my hat goes off to them they have, and still do come out with some amazing products.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*

They will, give them 2 years and Sony will give Canon their old sensors once again and Canonites will think it's all the rage. 



Tugela said:


> Well done Sony. If only Canon could show a bit of vision, even a smidge


----------



## powershot2012 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: Sony's RX100 IV and RX10 II Cameras Bring Professional Imaging Experience to Acclaimed Cyber-sho*


How so, they just came out with the $1,000 G3X. :-(



neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Sony. If only Canon could show a bit of vision, even a smidge
> ...


----------

